# Forum Learning Russian Language Pronunciation, Speech & Accent  Accents in Russian

## Trzeci_Wymiar

I'm interested to hear the difference between, say, the Moscow, Middle Russia (for lack of better term), and Siberian accents. 
Does anybody know of any linguistic sites that have recordings showing the differences? 
I know my buddy's from Xabarovsk and he says it's quite different ... not only phonologically but also morphologically in some instances ... his grandma conjugates some verbs without morphing the consonants ... like not turning "g" into "zh" and so forth. 
Can anybody sum up the differences? Is Russian fairly uniform?

----------


## Оля

The "mat" words are pronounced equal everywhere.
(Other words are not needed for you, are they?)

----------


## Scrabus

> The "mat" words are pronounced equal everywhere.
> (Other words are not needed for you, are they?)

 Собственно не понял, к чему это было сказано... О мате тут  ни слова...

----------


## Оля

> Собственно не понял, к чему это было сказано... О мате тут  ни слова...

 Почитай его посты в других темах.

----------


## Scrabus

> Originally Posted by Scrabus  Собственно не понял, к чему это было сказано... О мате тут  ни слова...   Почитай его посты в других темах.

 И что? Если он говорил о мате в них, то это не значит, что тут надо этим тыкать? Грубо и не в тему, вот   ::

----------


## Оля

> И что? Если он говорил о мате в них, то это не значит, что тут надо этим тыкать? Грубо и не в тему, вот

 То есть, по-твоему, _вот это_ не грубо:   

> я немножка говорю по-русски, а то, что говорю или пищу по-русски, бл@, напоминает экскрементом и слаще не будет - я ни х#я не знаю на этом языке, но я его люблю как пох*ист любит телек его, или как любит х@й бл&дь ...

 Если человек учит русский язык в основном для того, чтобы сочинять такие вот перлы и переводить всякую похабщину, ничего удивительного нет в том, что он натыкается на грубость. Мне просто смешно, что автора вышеуказанного текста могут волновать какие-то там тонкости произношения. Пусть для начала научится по-русски писать, не оскорбляя сам язык и его носителей (я, конечно, не всех носителей имею в виду, я не сомневаюсь, что найдутся те, кому это понравится).

----------


## Scrabus

Если это и грубо, то всё-равно нет смысла скатываться на претензии лично, тем более топик к этому отношения не имеет. Ну нравится человеку русский мат, что в это такого? Иностранцы его иначе воспринимают, некоторым он особенно интересен. И уж я совершенно не понимаю, чем мат может мешать интересоваться тонкостями...
Как говорится не суди, да не судим будешь...
P.S. Лично сам против мата, но призываю к сдержанности.

----------


## Оля

> Если это и грубо, то всё _ равно нет смысла скатываться на претензии лично

 Ну тебе кажется, что нет смысла, а мне кажется, что есть...
Если человек такое пишет, а потом натыкается на агрессию в ответ, - возможно, в следующий раз он подумает, так ли уж мат безобиден и так ли уж приятны окружающим его матюки со смайликом в конце.

----------


## Dogboy182

Well, I guess the biggest most obvious difference for a foreigner would be that between the rest of Russia, and that of the southern parts (south of Rostov on don), Ukraine, and parts of south eastern Beloruss. 
Other than that, to a foreigner the differences would probably be minuscule.  
I've done reading on this before and apparently there are differences in accents if you travel even short distances, say, from Ryazan to Tula. Or SPB to Murmansk. But these are subtle, much to the differences that an American  would be able to note between the accents in say, the state of Oregon, and in the Midwest, like Minnesota. 
A Russian probably wouldn't be able to understand why people from Texas laughed at the guy from Milwaukee who said "Oh its snowing don't ya know!"  
I mean, do you get what I'm saying?

----------


## gRomoZeka

> A Russian probably wouldn't be able to understand why people from Texas laughed at the guy from Milwaukee who said "Oh its snowing don't ya know!"

 I want to laugh too! Explain it, please (is there anything more subtle than just non-standard pronunciation?) *puppydog eyes*

----------


## Dogboy182

Hmm. I don't know, Have you ever seen the south park movie? 
They do a pretty good job of making fun of Canadian 'accents'. Canadians speak more or less just like Americans, but they exploit the differences to the max in this movie. 
Ok for example. People from the Midwest have a very nasally tone of voice and are known for silly phrases "Don't ya know?" is one of them. 
People from new york (certain parts) don't pronounce "O's". Like coffee is caaaffee. (I think this is true for some muscovites as well? right? They say their O's and A's weird?).

----------


## gRomoZeka

> Hmm. I don't know, Have you ever seen the south park movie?

 Yeah, I've seen some of it. They always make fun of the small fellow (somebody's little brother, speaking gibberish), because he's Canadian. And two Canadian comic stars. ))   

> Ok for example. People from the Midwest have a very nasally tone of voice and are known for silly phrases "Don't ya know?" is one of them.

 So it just sounds funny for Texans because it differes from their own pronuciation (which is far from standard too, as far as I know  :: )? 
Is it like, I dunno... Georgian accent for Russians? 
Well, I think I understand it intellectually, but it's not funny for me, because I have no reference point. All native speakers' accents are more or less familiar and equal to me, because I had to 'learn' them.

----------


## Dogboy182

> Well, I think I understand it intellectually, but it's not funny for me, because I have no reference point.

 Well don't worry its not usually *funny* like HAHAHAHA either, but more like "hehe! That's funny cuz its true" :P So you're not missing much, and if you keep learning like you are, you should be able to get other things as well  ::  
Another thing they touched on in the South park movie was how Canadians always say "Eh?" 
And yeah, I could (and do) make fun of people from Texas as well :P.

----------


## Vincent Tailors

Olya, you are old-fashioned.

----------


## Оля

> Olya, you are old-fashioned.

 Thank you for the compliment.

----------


## Vincent Tailors

My pleasure. 
You insult people for being curious and open-minded.

----------


## Оля

> You insult people

 I see, you don't.   ::  
We have different ideas about "curious" and "open-minded".

----------


## Trzeci_Wymiar

Olya -  
<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/u6JEAV-26tU&rel=1"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/u6JEAV-26tU&rel=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>

----------


## xRoosterx

::  Какого черта?! Что ты имел в виду: Оля = плохая попса?

----------


## gRomoZeka

> Какого черта?! Что ты имел в виду: Оля = плохая попса?

 Думаю, он предлагает Оле послушать то, что она не любит слушать.   ::   Это такая китайская пытка.   ::

----------


## xRoosterx

> Originally Posted by xRoosterx   Какого черта?! Что ты имел в виду: Оля = плохая попса?   Думаю, он предлагает Оле послушать то, что она не любит слушать.    Это такая китайская пытка.

   ::  Если это так, у меня больше вопросы нет.))   ::

----------


## Zaya

> Если это так, у меня больше вопросов нет.))

   ::

----------


## Trzeci_Wymiar

The lyrics of the song are such that they indirectly ask her to remit my alleged offenses so that we can go on loving each other.

----------


## xRoosterx

> The lyrics of the song are such that they indirectly ask her to remit my alleged offenses so that we can go on loving each other.

 O, I turned it off after 10 seconds.   ::

----------


## Оля

> Olya -  
> <object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/u6JEAV-26tU&rel=1"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/u6JEAV-26tU&rel=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>

   ::  
Sorry, but:
It looks like just a набор слов и символов im my browser and not like a link.
If it's a 'link' on some clip(это так пишется по-английски?   ::  ), so I don't open any clips on the Internet. I am greedy and I save my traffic.

----------


## gRomoZeka

> Sorry, but: It looks like just a набор слов и символов im my browser and not like a link.

 Это ссылка на Youtube. Ее можно увидеть в этом наборе слов и символов.  ::

----------


## Оля

> Это ссылка на Youtube.

 Ясно.
Не смотрю.

----------


## xRoosterx

> Originally Posted by gRomoZeka  Это ссылка на Youtube.   Ясно.
> Не смотрю.

 Тем лучше.

----------


## basurero

> Sorry, but:
> It just looks like _ a набор слов и символов im my browser and not like a link.
> If it's a 'link' to some clip(это так пишется по-английски?   ),_ I don't open any clips on the Internet. .

----------


## V

> Can anybody sum up the differences? Is Russian fairly uniform?

 To sum up, yeah

----------


## Dogboy182

V! Kisses  :P

----------


## Vincent Tailors

> Originally Posted by Trzeci_Wymiar  Can anybody sum up the differences? Is Russian fairly uniform?   To sum up, yeah

 Товарищ Блохин!   ::

----------


## ZelyeUrsuli

I know this thread is wicked old (there's some Boston slang for you), I found it through a search for something, but I wanted to respond to dogboy's post. 
1) Canadians do talk funny. Ask the French.  :: 
2) The ChicAAgo area, midwest, do have a nasal tone. Especially in MilwAUkee. 
But as to New Yorkers (being one)...as I walk down the streets of our wonderful city perfectly located in the center of the universe (don't deny it  :: ) I can say this: 
I recognize accents ranging from "What are y'all fixin' to do tonight" to "Where the !@#$%^&*() is that !@#$%^&*() train! It's always !@#$%^&*() late!" 
Now to the point of my response: as I do this, coffee is not caaffee. It's cawfee. Dog is dawg. And for some reason fog and log are said with long a's (at least as I say them). Water is wawter (or warter). On almost any corner you can awrder a hot dawg.  ::  
Though it is a huge pet peeve when people say soder instead of soda. 
Then you get to Brooklyn and I'm pretty sure they have their own language out there. 
English is a mess but at least we have one verb "to go."  ::

----------

